# Longing to Know / Polanyi



## Scott (Apr 21, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about the book Longing to Know by Esther Meek? Here is a description:

http://www.longingtoknow.com/

Meek is an adjunct professor of philosophy at Covenant Theological Seminary. 

Her book appears to be a popularized version of Michael Polanyi's epistemology. I know nearly nothing about him.

Anyway, what is this all about, how good is it, is it helpful in evangelism, etc.?


Thanks


----------



## unlearnedlearner (Apr 22, 2004)

[quote:89f5d93be9][i:89f5d93be9]Originally posted by Scott[/i:89f5d93be9]
Does anyone know anything about the book Longing to Know by Esther Meek? Here is a description:

http://www.longingtoknow.com/

Meek is an adjunct professor of philosophy at Covenant Theological Seminary. 

Her book appears to be a popularized version of Michael Polanyi's epistemology. I know nearly nothing about him.

Anyway, what is this all about, how good is it, is it helpful in evangelism, etc.?


Thanks [/quote:89f5d93be9]

I have spoken with and know Esther and there is no reason to think that she denies the &quot;Creator/creature&quot; distinction, because nothing could be further than the truth. Yes, I think the book will be helpful in evangelistic settings, because it is rather introductory to epistemological issues, which many find too daunting to begin to touch. The popular level that she writes in is also appealing to the average person and will whet the appetite for more. She will also bring out the &quot;personal&quot; side of epistemology, Polanyi's influence, and show that there is plenty that we know by authority, i.e., you trust your mechanics word, and trusting people. Knowledge isn't simply the ability to articulate and &quot;prove&quot; your position. For example, I know how to ride a bike, but I could never explain this to someone, I just know how to do it. There is plenty that we know by experience and through personal relationships, and we have no reason to doubt them.

So, check it out from a library and give it a read. You can easily knock it down over a weekend, then you can decide if you should give it to your friends.


----------



## Scott (Apr 22, 2004)

Learner:

I think I remember Van Til using similar illustrations against those who refuse to accept anything on authority. I think he used the example of a doctor. It sounds to me like the mechanic illustration is along these lines.

I think her approach sounds like it might resonate with the way people think today.

Scott


----------



## unlearnedlearner (Apr 22, 2004)

[quote:70143f3a7d][i:70143f3a7d]Originally posted by Scott[/i:70143f3a7d]
Learner:

I think I remember Van Til using similar illustrations against those who refuse to accept anything on authority. I think he used the example of a doctor. It sounds to me like the mechanic illustration is along these lines.

I think her approach sounds like it might resonate with the way people think today.

Scott [/quote:70143f3a7d]

Yes, I believe a lot of people think along these lines and and it is quite freeing. We know stuff in community and through relationships. One of the main areas that Van Til helped me with was recognizing that I am finite. This was absolutely freeing, yet difficult, for me. The minute I recognized this many of the authorities in my life-God, church, tradition, parents, friends, teachers, government, etc.-fell into place (speaking broadly). I no longer felt the necessity to know everything, to &quot;prove&quot; every element of my beliefs or be able to debunk everything coming down the pipe, but it is adequate to trust people and know through authority. That is the way the Lord designed the world, I believe. I think exhaustive knowledge, which was a true pursuit of mine, is sinful and fails to grasp our createdness (still difficult for me to accept at times). Many find thsi difficult because it opposes the enlightenment, but it is more Biblical, I believe.

[Edited on 4-22-2004 by unlearnedlearner]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 1, 2004)

Unlearnedlearner,
please click on the link at the bottom of my post for signature requirements please.


----------

